# disable autosteer?



## jay smith (Oct 20, 2016)

hi everyone. 
i went and bought the toro 824 oe and i like it. the only thing that annoys me is the auto steer feature. i went and set the shoe height up properly and made sure both tires are at the same psi. it doesn't pull to any one particular side but if one side meets any resistance it pulls the machine off track. i feel like i spend more energy fighting to make it drive straight then i would turning it without auto steer. does anyone know of a way to disable or severely limit the auto steer? im guessing it has some sort of differential i can mess around with. 
thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*No Can Not Be Disabled!!!!!*


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Consider UHDPE skids or roller skids to reduce the machines tendency to pull sideways.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

New 24" OE with triggerless steering? What's the model number like 37798?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *No Can Not Be Disabled!!!!!*


*Plus it has no bloody shear pins!!!!!!*


----------



## jay smith (Oct 20, 2016)

*yeah its model 37798 with no triggers. 
apparently it has shear bolts on the augers.
being so narrow i don't think it needs any steering assist, its like a shopping cart lol.*


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

The US Toro diagram shows a straight axle for that model, no differential.
Maybe one of your axle pins is not also in the wheel hub ?
Toro calls their models with differential triggerless steering, and Ariens calls theirs auto steer fyi.
Maybe Canada has a different model?


----------



## jay smith (Oct 20, 2016)

hmm thats interesting it looks like I'll have to take the bottom cover off and see what i have. both wheels do spin in drive through.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Toro auto steer models would have the letter "A" in it.


----------



## jay smith (Oct 20, 2016)

heck you guys are right! i just pulled the cover off and that's a very solid axle. i wonder why this one pushes me around so much compared to my old one.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Check the wheel pins go through both hub and axle?


----------



## jay smith (Oct 20, 2016)

oh thats why there's 2 holes in the axle. yes they both go through the wheel hub and axle. 
it does sound like poly shoes are the next step.


----------

